# Delayed 2009 SuperSix Delivery Date?



## TiRelax (Jun 28, 2009)

I ordered my 2009 SuperSix on May 16 with BB and SL cranset as part of their advertised trade-in program. However, I cannot confirm that my LBS contacted Cannondale right away. He first mentioned a 3 week delivery date, then late June, and now mid August. I have a feeling that he missed the deadline and is not fessing to it.  

My order was for a 50 cm glossy white to replace by 2003 CAAD7.

He has offered the following options:
1. Put me on a CAAD9 frame temporarily until mine come in.
2. Work with C'Dale and find the same frame at another dealer then give them one from Cannondale directly when it comes up.
3. Give me a 2010 S6 as a replacement for the same price.

Either option sounds fine to me, but none are definite at this point. Waiting without a clear timeline is driving me nuts!! :mad2: 

My questions are:
Am I getting the run-around? Should I just wait for the 2010 since that should be right around the corner? Am I over-reacting by considering to pull the plug?

Any feedback is appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Take door #3.

He's not hosing you. The fact that he offered #3 sounds like he wants to make it right and he's going to lose money on the deal, that or the rep is going to do some creative accounting. I ordered a few that never showed and will never show.

Starnut


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

It may be that the crankset is holding up the process, and Cannondale plans to send both the frame and the crankset togther. Just a guess. When I ordered my crankset from Cannondale it took many months and many delays to finally get it.


----------



## TiRelax (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanx for your reply. He did mention that my BB was in but not my crankset.

I knew my frustration was probably making me think irratioanlly, but when I kept reading about everyone else receiving theirs I started to wonder. 
He is to get back to me this week with the course of action and I'll provide an update.


----------



## Wily Leeroy (Jun 30, 2009)

I would say the best course of action is just to keep the bike you have. I mean the SuperSix is arguably going to be a faster and who wants that? Your rides won’t last as long if your going faster and your if you're going the same speed, you won’t get as good of a work-out. It’s a no win situation.


----------



## TiRelax (Jun 28, 2009)

Good point. Why didn't I think of that?  

Maybe I should get the next bike from Walmart, then I'll get to spend much more time on the bike!!:idea:


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

TiRelax said:


> Good point. Why didn't I think of that?
> 
> Maybe I should get the next bike from Walmart, then I'll get to spend much more time on the bike!!:idea:


Look at it this way for the price of a Supersix you could ride a new bike everyday of the month and then some. If something failed on a bike you could keep it for parts for one of the other bikes.


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Well you as well as me are getting 2010 sixes*

also de crank. Mine was suppose to be the frameset with crank, that didnt happen so the etas came and went and last week we I spoke to the dale rep, he said is all 2010 mid july so I guess is ok and we still have two other bikes to ride.

The bike wont be team colors but I cant do much about that.


----------



## TiRelax (Jun 28, 2009)

Not sure I'm so excited about the paint schemes on the 2010 S6. But I'm sure I could get over the look if I ever get to ride it

I would not be disappointed if I still received the 2009 model like I ordered.


----------



## katy_hammered (Jun 9, 2009)

The 2010 Super Six paint schemes are horrid. It's unbelievable that Cannondale could spend this much time and money to develop a world class frame and then make such a half-ass effort on the cosmetics. After seeing how awesome the Basso team bike looked, I'm appalled at what they're sending to production. 

I just learned my '09 S6 has been delayed for the bazillionth time. Based on what I see here and elsewhere, it appears the odds of receiving the frame are pretty much nil. I'm getting a refund and giving up on Cannondale. Now looking at Kuota or Wilier.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

When did you all place your order for a Super? Also was it for a frame or whole bike? I had my System, in the shop around the 11th of May that needed to be warrantied. My new Super fame was in the shop at the end of May. It then took another full month to get my Hollowgrams and bb. So I got my bike on June 27th.


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

Horrid is a bit of an overstatement (IMO). The black (nude carbon) looks nice. However, if I were designing the color scheme, I wouldn't put white on the inside of the fork. I agree that some of the color combinations are not that attractive. I still think the '08s looked the best -- simple and clean in design. Even the '09s look better than the 2010s, but I don't like the look of that large decal on the top tube of the '09.


----------



## TiRelax (Jun 28, 2009)

One thing about Cannondale is they do not have much (or any) bling, but they're super efficient. The rides in my area consist of a lot of sprints and typical break away attempts within the last 10 miles. My CAAD7 has never let me down and is largely responsible for my hability to surge onto a quick chase or attack, but it also does a number on my back over 45 miles.

I think *Katy_Hammered *has a point. I will be looking at Wilier over the week-end before I make a decision. I don't know if it's a better bike then the Super6, but I'm sure I can get one quickly as an awesome replacement for my CAAD7.


----------



## TiRelax (Jun 28, 2009)

New update: the owner at my LBS is on vacation for the week-end, so I had no additional update from him. I went to another dealer who was a new 'Dale distributor for 8 years. He had a direct internal contact who gave him the scoop in a matter of minutes. 
Only 2 50cm white Super6 frames shown on order for Florida. 1 is a confirmed delivery and mine is on a 'maybe' status. 

Reason: Cannondale allowed their system to take more orders than they planned to produce before they marked the item as sold-out. So, anyone on stand-by is in line in case a customer doesn't pay or changes their mind.

Fortunately, I did find a black 50cm at that other dealership. So if all fails I can have a black one. I will just need a black SL crank since he only has silver ones. What a mess.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

TiRelax said:


> New update: the owner at my LBS is on vacation for the week-end, so I had no additional update from him. I went to another dealer who was a new 'Dale distributor for 8 years. He had a direct internal contact who gave him the scoop in a matter of minutes.
> Only 2 50cm white Super6 frames shown on order for Florida. 1 is a confirmed delivery and mine is on a 'maybe' status.
> 
> Reason: Cannondale allowed their system to take more orders than they planned to produce before they marked the item as sold-out. So, anyone on stand-by is in line in case a customer doesn't pay or changes their mind.
> ...


FYI black Hollowgrams were on back order, dunno if they still are.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Go with the black color if you can not a big fan of white color frame.


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

I personally prefer the black frame. I also like the "silver" crankset better than the black one.


----------



## TiRelax (Jun 28, 2009)

zamboni said:


> Go with the black color if you can not a big fan of white color frame.


I think they both look nice. I'm partial to the white because my lovely CAAD7 is a nice white with some silver outlines. 
I have only seen 2 like it in 5 years.

I'll post some pictures when I get home later today.

However, I will be happy with the black if I go that route.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

TiRelax said:


> I think they both look nice. I'm partial to the white because my lovely CAAD7 is a nice white with some silver outlines.
> I have only seen 2 like it in 5 years.
> 
> I'll post some pictures when I get home later today.
> ...



Ooh!! I have seen that CAAD7. It's got a beautiful "lace like" design on the top tube. I've rarely seen it but it's really pretty. Don't let go of that one!

CHL


----------



## TiRelax (Jun 28, 2009)

*My Current CAAD7*

I haven't seen this paint scheme on the C'dale site or on the road but twice in 5 years.


----------



## kush (Apr 25, 2009)

I got mine in 4 business days. This is a 09 Super6 3 (ultegra/durace), black.

My LBS has an incredibly strong relationship with Cdale.


----------



## katy_hammered (Jun 9, 2009)

I ordered my S6 on May 11th. Nothing but one delay after another, so I pulled the plug and got a refund yesterday. This morning I ordered a Kuota Kebel. The C'Dale rep still thinks the frame will arrive in August, but based on what I've seen here, I don't trust him anymore: they are gone, baby, gone. In theory the Kebel is not in the same class with the S6, but combined frameset (frame, fork, h/s) will be within 150g, maybe a little stiffer front triangle based on EFBE testing, tapered head tube/steerer, etc. And it look the business. 

TiRelax, I am also upgrading from a CAAD7 that I have loved dearly for the past four years. It's the 'saffron' (i.e. 'orange') and white paint job that I bought in the R700 configuration. The only thing still original on that bike is the seat collar. Everything else has been upgraded slowly and carefully. Now it's full Ultegra with a combination of Ritchey and FSA bits and custom DT Swiss RR1.1 wheels with Powertap. It will continue to be my crit bike/bad weather bike, while the new rig will be for training and road races. 

On the '10 color schemes, they might be OK in isolation, but have you seen the attention to detail in Treks, Specializeds and Giants? I mention these because they are C'dales' main competitors. Their schemes and finishes just look much more professional and considered, while IMO the Cannondale '10 stuff looks like they just asked the engineers and mechanics to whip something up when they got done with the build. Of course, it means nothing in terms of performance, but it will cost Cannondale sales, and this in turn will make it harder for them to keep up with tech. I love Cannnondale, but they need to pay more attention to this stuff.


----------



## TiRelax (Jun 28, 2009)

I realized halfway through today I had a voice message from my dealer. Didn't get to call him back before they closed. 

I basically heard the same that C'dale has now decided to ramp up production, targeting a delivery date of mid-August. The owner said in the voicemail that he will build me an Orbea this week to ride in the meantime if I decide to wait. I will call him tomorrow and make a decision. As of now he has 2 frames on order, one of which is his own.

Katy_Hammered, I think the Kebel looks sharp. Which color did you get? I don't know much about them, but give us an update on your first ride.


----------



## TiRelax (Jun 28, 2009)

Finally got my SuperSix!!!!!!:thumbsup: 

I actually went with the black one. The white frame was indefinitely unavailable. Man, it certainly looks sharper in real life than in the pictures. I did my first ride, this week-end, and WOW was that impressive. 

The LBS made up for the wait by allowing me to getting the full bike for a song while keeping my old frame!!! So, now I will rebuild the R1000 as my climbing bike.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Congrat and which grouppo are you running ?


----------



## TiRelax (Jun 28, 2009)

Setup is as follows:

SuperSix Black HigMod
Control Tech Carbon seatpost, stem, and handlebar
JagWire pre-lubed White cables
Ultegra SL (ice gray) gruppo
Serfas saddle
Ksyrium Elite wheels
Wireless CateEye computer with cadence

I will be swapping the Ultegra crank for the ceramic BB and Cannondale SI SL crank this week-end. The only thing I didn't buy is a new set of wheels, so I'm still running the ones from my old CAAD7. Next upgrades will be

Reynolds Assaults or Attack wheels
DA cassette 11x23 to replace my current 12x25. I feel like I'm running out of gears right now


----------

